# Waiting On The Official Ota...get Ready To Wait Longer...



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Below is a link that was posted on Phandroid's main page a day or so ago.
If you read post #10, it is from Matt (Motorola Forums Manager).

https://supportforum.../60849?tstart=5

For those of you too lazy to click and read, he states that the update will be another 30-60 days.

If you are like me, you consider a Forum Manager to be nothing more than a "keep the mob at bay" type person that may have his time frame a little mixed up.

But, I got a little itchy about this today. I am one of the many out there that are constantly dealing with data connection problems. I am constantly putting my phone into airplane mode, rebooting, or pulling the battery, just to get data to come back on. When I first started noticing these problems, I immediately went to these forums to find out that an update is around the corner. I also went ahead and tried the leaked OTA's and received no change other than a faster camera. So, it became no big deal to me since the "Official OTA" was coming soon. Then after reading about the 30-60 days more, I figured there might be something to this, so I decided to make a few phone calls.

After talking to Verizon Tech Support, they were still under the impression that the first of November was when the OTA would be coming. After I informed him of the post on Motorola's official support forums, he informed me that he would be calling Motorola directly to find out what he could. He called me back about 2 hours later and told me that he went ahead and opened a case number for me at Motorola with Level 2 Tech Support. When I asked him what they said about the push back on the OTA he said that they sidestepped his question repeatedly. He then sent me a text with who he spoke to and my case number with a direct phone number at Motorola. I asked the Moto Tech directly when the update would be released and he said as he could see right now, it would be late December but could not guarantee it. That was pretty much all I could get out of him and I asked him to get me with someone with more answers.

I am expecting a call for a Level 3 Tech within 24 hours from Motorola. (I am not sure what I am going to get out of that, but whatever).

I don't know about you guys, but I find this to be a little disappointing. I am seriously having to reestablish my connection 5 to 10 times a day. I absolutely love my device, especially with the ROM love we are getting (I am talking to you DroidTh3ory and DHacker







), but this is ridiculous to have to deal with a defective device for this long and now much longer.

I hope that all of this gets cleared up and a OTA comes out sooner, but it doesn't look good.

Sorry for such a long post, but I thought some of you would like to know.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

I've got a bionic for sale with accessories,
Lapdock, three batteries, (one extended, two standards) home charger, battery dock with quick charger (charges battery by itself so u always have a charged battery) three anti glare anti finger print screen protectors, one on phone now two extra.

Hit me up with offer
shipping free to 48 states
I will upload pictures tonight,

Prices
Bionic $659.99
Bionic lapdock $299.97
Extended battery $49.99
Battery dock w/ standerd battery $56.99
screen protector $15.99
Total 1082.93
selling price 799.99 obo
Price for single items are 10% off purchase price.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dakota_96 (Jul 29, 2011)

I hope the wait isn't much longer. I had the data issues as well, though not to the extent that many in these forums reported. Mine happened sporadically and a quick airplane mode toggle took care of it. Even so, I just got fed up waiting for the official OTA and rooted my device and applied the leaked OTA. I can tell you that the new radio is markedly better. It latches on to 4G well and the switch from 4G to 3G is very smooth. So if you can't wait for the official OTA, take a stab at the leak. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## andyliberty (Oct 7, 2011)

dakota_96 said:


> I can tell you that the new radio is markedly better. It latches on to 4G well and the switch from 4G to 3G is very smooth. So if you can't wait for the official OTA, take a stab at the leak. You won't be disappointed.


+1


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

dakota_96 said:


> I hope the wait isn't much longer. I had the data issues as well, though not to the extent that many in these forums reported. Mine happened sporadically and a quick airplane mode toggle took care of it. Even so, I just got fed up waiting for the official OTA and rooted my device and applied the leaked OTA. I can tell you that the new radio is markedly better. It latches on to 4G well and the switch from 4G to 3G is very smooth. So if you can't wait for the official OTA, take a stab at the leak. You won't be disappointed.


From what I was told by the tech at Motorola is that the severity of the data drops is based on what type of area you are in. He said that the areas that are 3G only are the hardest hit for some reason. Then the areas that are considered "Overlap" areas where you have 3G signal on the outside of a 4G area will see constant drops since there is a problem with connection relay.

I have updated my radio/kernel a couple of times and am experiencing no change of luck with the data drops. My camera is a lot better though.


----------



## dakota_96 (Jul 29, 2011)

I live in a 4G area and occasionally venture into 3G areas. I was having data drops in 4G areas. Sometimes rebooting and toggling airplane mode didn't even work. I'd have to make a phone call and then my 4G would reconnect. With the latest radio, I haven't lost 4G at all. They fixed something and whatever they did, my hope is they release it soon. Hang in there guys.


----------

